# Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?



## Böhser Cabal (23. Oktober 2009)

*Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

Ich habe ein Problem.

Nachdem ich Windows 7 installiert habe, weigert sich mein neues Betriebssystem einfache Ordner zu verschieben oder gar Bilder downzuloaden (wenn sie nicht in Eigene Bilder reinkopiert werden.)

Mir fehlen dazu angeblich die Rechte, obwohl ich mit dem Adminuser auf meinem System unterwegs war.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann?


MFG


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

Hmm, ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du jetzt für Meldungen meinst (Bild wäre toll), aber vielleicht mal die UAC abschalten. Hat unter Vista genervt, nervt auch unter 7.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

Nimmst du den IE Browser?
Hmm, solche Meldung kenne ich eigentlich nicht.
Vielleicht eine Firewall an, die das blockiert?


----------



## n0stradamus (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

Ich glaube ich weiß was Du meinst, gab es im 7er RC und scheint es auch unter Win Vista HP zu geben.

Unter Vista bin ich es so losgeworden, unter win7 war das glaube ich ähnlich:


Systemsteuerung
Benutzerkonten und Jugendschutz
Benutzerkonten
(da ich kein anderes Konto auf dem Rechner hab, kommt gleich das Fenster mit meinem Benutzer) und der letzte Eintrag lautet 'Benutzerkontensteuerung ein- und ausschalten'
Draufklicken und dann das Häkchen wegmachen

Sag bitte Bescheid, ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

im zweifelsfalle einfach das entsprechende programm als administrator ausführen. das problem hatte ich auch mit diversen progs, das ich nix speichern konnt (programmiertools, bildbearbeitung un un un). einfach rechtsklick->als admin ausführen oder ums dauerhaft zu machen auf die eigenschaften und beim reiter kompatibilität das entsprechende häckchen setzen.

oder halt die benutzerkontensteuerung ausstellen ^^ is quasi die methode mit dem hammer.


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

naja ist dann aber ein risiko die uac zu deaktivieren hab die einstellung bei mir auf hoch gesetzt zusätzlich zu anderen sicherheitsmaßnahmen ( ja sicherheitsfreak ) ... also überleg dirs gut wenn du auf leicht illegalen seiten unterwegs bist kanns schnell bitter werden ...


----------



## Böhser Cabal (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

Falls es jemanden interessiert, das Problem lag nicht an Windows7, sondern am Vorgängersystem.


Ich habe herausgefunden, dass Windows Vista irgendwas auf der Festplatte hinterlassen hatte, welches verhinderte, dass ich unter Win7 meine Ordner verschieben oder was downloaden konnte.

Erst als ich alle Dateien auf eine andere Festplatte hinkopiert habe, und die "hartnäckige" Festplatte neu partitionierte, dann ging es wieder.


----------



## Deardy (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

Grundsätzlich kannst du deine Rechte über Verzeichnisse und Dateien mit dem Befehl CACLS über die Kommandozeile ändern. Ausserdem kannst du dich als Inhaber mit dem Befehl TAKEOWN registrieren.


----------



## Havenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

hab jetzt ein seltsames problem der sagt mir manchmal beim speichern das ich keine zugriffsrechte auf diesen netzwerkpfad hätte ( obwohl das auf ne lokale hdd geht ) ... weis jmd worans liegt ? os is win server 08 r2 ( also auch 7 kernel )


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. November 2009)

*Eingeschränkte Rechte auf C: trotz Admin?*

Hallo,

Dieses Problem ist mir bekannt. Tritt es nur auf Laufwerk C: auf, wenn du dort Ordnerinhalte oder einzelne Dateiattribute (Schreibgeschützt, Archiv usw.) verändern oder gar Dateiinhalte modifizieren möchtest?

Wenn du trotz Administratorenrechte keinen vollständigen Zugriff/keine Berechtigung auf C: hast:

Jeder Benutzer (auch, wenn man als Admin klassifiziert wurde) ist, um es Viren usw. schwer zu machen, als sogenannter "TrustedInstaller" eingestuft. Dieses Problem gab es scheinbar schon bei Vista. Du musst die Laufwerksrechte von "TrustedInstaller" zu deinem Benutzernamen wechseln. Arbeitsplatz -> Laufwerk C: -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften. Dort klickst du unter der Karteikarte "Sicherheit auf "Erweitert". Letzter Schritt wäre, dass du bei "Besitzer" den TrustedInstaller durch deinen Namen änderst. Ich habe mich jetzt an dem hier vorliegenden XP orientiert.

Siehe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sitze aktuell leider vor keinem Windows 7-Rechner, weswegen ich es dir mit Hilfe von Buchstaben und einem Bild von XP vermitteln möchte. Das Deaktivieren der Benutzerkontenverwaltung (UAC) ist demzufolge nicht mehr nötig und nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.

Schau außerdem im Task Manager nach, ob unter "Dienste" die "trustedinstaller.exe" gestartet ist oder der Dienst beendet wurde. Durchweg deaktivieren solltest du die "trustedinstaller.exe" nicht, da es sonst zu Problemen mit dem Windows Update kommen kann.

Dieser TrustedInstaller verhindert im Grundlegenden das "heimliche" oder unabsichtliche Verändern etc. von einzelnen Dateien; insbesondere der Systemdateien. Eigentlich eine feine Angelegenheit, die aber manchmal sehr stark einschränken kann.

Grüße,
Wannseesprinter


----------



## zOmp (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

Hallo ich habe ähnliche Probleme:

seit gestern konnte ich plötzlich nichts mehr auf C schreiben (keine dateien speichern und keinen Spielstand mehr speichern, auch keine Downloads).

Ich besitze aber ein Administratorkonto mit vollem Zugriff. Nach ein paar mal rumspielen mit den Zugriffsrechten immernoch keine Besserung.

Dan bin ich hier auf die Sache mit dem TrustedInstaller gestoßen und habe mich schon gefreut, allerdings änderte sich rein gar nichts an der Situation wenn ich mich als Besitzer eintrage.

Als ich dann mal die Benutzerkontensteuerung auf die niedrigste Stufe gesetzt habe, hatte ich vollen Zugriff. Sobald ich sie wieder eine Stufe höher setze wird mir C verweigert.
Habe jetzt zwar eine Lösung gefunden, wunder mich aber trotzdem wie das sein kann, dass mir die Benutzerkontensteuerung den Zugriff auf meine Platte verweigert (und das als Administrator mit Vollzugriff und Besitzrechten). 

Da stimmt doch irgendetwas nicht, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## psyphly (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

frag doch einfach mal bei microsoft nach......die werden dir dann schon sagen was die vollständigen rechte an ihrem produkt kosten werden. musst natürlich auch die gewinnmagen für die zukunft mit einberechnen...sogar an xp verdient microsoft heute noch millionen. ich denke mal du müsstest einen 10 stelligen betrag locker machen für die rechte


----------



## Der Maniac (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

Unter 7 ist das genau so, sollte funktionieren!


Wenn nicht liegt der Fehler in der Benutzerkontensteuerung, auch wenn die unter 7 extrem ausgedünnt wurde^^


----------



## Havenger (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

also mal ne frage jene trustedinstaller.exe welcher dienst ist das genau ?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

Guten Abend Havenger,

Dieser Service ist laut MS Technet grundlegend dafür zuständig, dass keine wichtigen Daten (aus Versehen) auf der Systempartition überschrieben oder geändert werden und dafür, dass das Windows Update ordnungsgemäß abläuft. Sollte der Dienst trustedinstaller.exe deaktiviert sein, so kann es demnach vorkommen, dass das Windows Update nicht mehr funktioniert.

Gruß,
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Havenger (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man die VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Rechte über Windows 7?*

ja win update funktioniert wunderbar ... kann das evtl auch an win 7 liegen ? verwende zum arbeiten win sever 08 r2 und 7 zum spielen ...


----------

